# Miami Cycle Hudson



## 10~18kustoms (Aug 1, 2013)

I picked up this bike a few weeks back, and just now got around to pulling it out of the barn to look at it a little closer.  The previous owner kept calling it a Mason, and had even glued a Masons button to the front fender.  He also though it was a 1926 because the Messinger seat had Pat. May 18, 1926 on it. I wasn't able to find anything on a bike called the Mason. Well a closer look in the light today at the headbadge shows it to say The Hudson, and in small print above and below The Miami Cycle Manufacturing Co. Middletown O. Made in USA.  That made more since at least I'd heard of both, but still can't find much info on the Hudson.  About all I can find for Miami Cycle is about the Racycle or Flying Merkel.  Also conflicting info stating they went out of business and bought out by Westfield in either 1918 or 1923.  Obviously the tire wheel combo are not correct, as well as the seat and bars.  At least the paint appears to be original and still has pretty good color. Any info on dating this bike and what the correct parts should be  would be greatly appreciated.



















Oh yea.  The Serial # stamping on the bottom bracket looks like 2 double diamonds on either side of a clearly stamped 1.  <> 1 <> Then under that is a fairly well stamped 88 followed by a space then another poorly stamped 88 but with the numbers horizontal then a space and a poorly stamped 2. Sorry the picture wasn't very good.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Aug 1, 2013)

Opps. sorry about the last picture, that's a different bike I also just found. Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol 24". Had to have it since I've never seen a straight bar 24". More on it in the Balloon section.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 1, 2013)

ballons were out around 1933. if its is  originally a balloon than that should be close to the date on it. nice paint and good looking moto.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Aug 2, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> ballons were out around 1933. if its is  originally a balloon than that should be close to the date on it. nice paint and good looking moto.




This bike is obviously not a balloon bike, it was probably originally a 28" woodrim/single tube bike.  You can tell by the narrow rain gutter fenders and the gap between the 26" tires it has now that were probably added at some point later.  Still looking for any info on Miami Cycle Manufacturing dates or the Hudson dates.  The Wheelman site shows the Hudson by Miami Cycle made from 1911 - 1914.  But, I'd probably date this frame later than that just from looks.  Help Anyone?


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 3, 2013)

Westfield did buy out the defunct Miami Cycle Co around 1920 as you stated. I don't have the exact year but I think it was 1918. After that Westfield made bikes with all the names such as Miami, Hudson and Racycle. If this was a Westfield built bike it would say so on the badge so its safe to say It is a pre-Westfield bike. That helps narrow down the newest it can be and proves that the balloon tires don't belong on it. Since this style Motor Bike did not appear by any manufacturer until about 1913 and Miami was out of business by 1918 that narrows down the year to the mid to late teens.

The seat was obviously added later. Men's bikes did not typically have Chaingaurds either in the teens so that must be a later addition as well. I doubt the grips are original, those look like the newly made wood grips you can buy on eBay. I'm even wondering about the gooseneck. It looks like a later Deco piece but I'm not that familiar with what Miami had for new equipment.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 3, 2013)

I completely agree with Mr. Columbia on his dating of this machine. The Miami Manufacturing

history goes fuzzy at the end of the Racycle run. Probably around 1916? Just a guess. For some

reason, not much is known about the company's demise. They appeared to be a really successful 

company. In their heyday, they were one of the nation's biggest companies spewing out bicycles 

by the thousands annually. It seems weird that they are now so rare, because 100,000's of thousands 

were built. Why did they go out of business? The old (1897-1914) ads are still abundant, (check eBay)

after they just seem to go away. I think this bike is a very rare example of the end of the line for 

Miami. Nice survivor!


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 3, 2013)

And someone really loved this bike. It was taken care very well and after being several years old they upgraded it to balloon tires and a comfortable saddle. It was still being ridden well into the 1930's. I think the bike should be kept the way it is now. It tells a great story.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 3, 2013)

(IF IT WAS ORIGINALLY A BALLON)  is what i said.  hope this clears it up.


----------



## chitown (Aug 3, 2013)

That is a beautiful ride. Definitely was taken good care. Great example of a teens Miami motorbike! Very distinct features including the volcano joints on the cross bar, the unique fork crown and truss plates...

Can you take a shot of the seat stays and bracing by seat tube? This could help ID future decapitated, badge-less Miami's that come up in the future.





10~18kustoms said:


> The previous owner kept calling it a Mason, and had even glued a Masons button to the front fender.
> View attachment 107054
> 
> Oh yea.  The Serial # stamping on the bottom bracket looks like 2 double diamonds on either side of a clearly stamped 1.  <> 1 <> Then under that is a fairly well stamped 88 followed by a space then another poorly stamped 88 but with the numbers horizontal then a space and a poorly stamped 2. Sorry the picture wasn't very good.




If you don't use the "H" in the name, the "u" in "hudson" could be an "m" and the "d" looks like an "a"... spelling "mason" 

The secret headbadge within the headbadge!

The stampings sounds like it fits in with the Mason's theme with secret messages encoded on the bb shell. 

As for your "serial #" start with the numbers...



EIGHT - 8

Among the Pythagoreans the number eight was esteemed as the first cube, being formed by the continued multiplication of 2 by 2 by 2, and signified friendship, prudence, counsel, and justice; and, as the cube or reduplication of the first even number, it was made to refer to the primitive law of nature, which supposes all men to be equal.

Christian numerical symbologists have called it the symbol of the resurrection, because Jesus rose on the 8th day, that is, the day after the 7th, and because the name of Jesus in Greek numerals, corresponding to its Greek letters, is 10, 8, 200, 70, 400, 200, which, being added up, is 888. Hence, too, they call it the Dominical Number. As eight persons were saved in the ark, those who, like Faber, have adopted the theory that the Arkite Rites pervaded all the religions of antiquity, find an important symbolism in this number, and as Noah was the type of the resumetion, they again find in it a reference to that doctrine. It can, however, be scarcely reckoned among the numerical symbols of Freemasonry.

- Source: Mackey's Encyclopedia of Freemasonry


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help and input, this has been a great help.  At this point from the best I can figure from all I have been able to find on the net, and with your input, I'm pretty sure it to be a late teens bike.  At least the frame, badge, fork, crank and fenders.  I would say for sure the wheels and tires were replaced in the late 30's - 40's as they are drop center balloons with New Departure D on the rear and W up front.  I would guess that the bars, stem, and seat were all replaced/upgraded at about the same time.  I'm not sure yet, but I will probably do a quick clean, service and get it ridable as is.  Then I will possibly try to find and sourse the correct parts and add them as I can to get it back to as close to original as possible.


----------

